# Goat loose stool



## PCorsetto (Nov 26, 2014)

New here.  I have three 6 month old Nigerian Goat's and one seems to have lose stool.   What should I do???  She seems fine otherwise.   I have baking soda free feed.  What am I over looking?


----------



## Dillo (Nov 26, 2014)

PCorsetto said:


> New here.  I have three 6 month old Nigerian Goat's and one seems to have lose stool.   What should I do???  She seems fine otherwise.   I have baking soda free feed.  What am I over looking?


Loose stool can be a number of things. First thing is to check eyelid colour. If it's pale or a light shade of pink, it may be worthwhile worming, depending on when the last dose was given. Eyelids should be a nice solid pink. He/she may have just eaten something that's given them an upset stomach? You can give banana peel, slippery elm powder or red cordial to help dry up. They love it. If they're not eating, then you must keep them hydrated and keep offering small amounts of hay/chaff or branches to nibble to keep their rumen working. Check temp and isolate so no one else can get infected. If still concerned, get them to a vet.


----------

